# how to ID S. Medinai



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey,
i have had my p for about a month and a half, and i was pretty sure that it was a spilo cf. But i would like to ask if there is anything that I could look for to see whether or not it may be S.Medinai? I remember reading a post saying something about eye color. I heard that medinai and spilo cf look similar in their juvi stages because they both have the red throat.

Thanks,

Oburi


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

trying to id juvenile serras is tough, have u checked out OPEFE?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i have checked out opefe, and i read that S.medinai has yellow eyes and a few other differences. I would like to post a few links to pics of my p so i frank is not too busy maybe he could tell me if I in fact have an S medinai. My p is tailess unfourtunately so that could make the ID a bit harder but not too much i hope.
Pics:

http://www.montypics.com/pic.php?url=/jayu...84_Image_31.jpg

http://www.montypics.com/pic.php?url=/jayu...42_Image_34.jpg

http://www.montypics.com/pic.php?url=/jayu...32_Image_13.jpg

thanks!

Oburi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it´s Spilopleura CF since i can´t see the dark humeral spot, the band than transects the orbit reaching the lower jaw distinctive in S. medinai...anyway, closer pics and a tail would help...







!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know people. I still don't go for that "spilo cf" stuff.....


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah a tail would help. does he have the band than transects the orbit reaching the lower jaw? i read on OPEFE that the humeral spot can be seen in mature adult specimens. what do you think about the eyes?

Thanks,

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

~BUMP~

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Sep 2 2003, 07:08 PM
> I don't know people. I still don't go for that "spilo cf" stuff.....


 I think its an exellent common name, better than "altus" which sounds like a fish with some kind of learning disability.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey frank do you think this may be a medinai? i am not sure, i have read on opefe that spilo cf have reddish orange eyes and have more spotting as a juvi. my fish is mostly silverish and has yellow eyes. please help.

thanks for the posts.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oburi Posted on Sep 4 2003, 07:49 PM
> hey frank do you think this may be a medinai? i am not sure, i have read on opefe that spilo cf have reddish orange eyes and have more spotting as a juvi. my fish is mostly silverish and has yellow eyes. please help.
> 
> thanks for the posts.
> ...


 S. medinai is member of spilopleura complex and has a blunt snout like a Pygocentrus. Aside from spotting, humeral spot like cariba, it is almost identicle to spilopleura in terms of headshape and spotting, it also has yellow eyes. I'm sure Mr. Hannibal can fill in more details since he is one of a few that has the fish in actual captivity.......I suppose its because he lives in Venezuela!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks frank. you cant tell by the pics i posted? i can try to take more if needed. Mr. Hannibal i know i have pm'd you about this, any insight?

Thanks again







.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Eye color via a photo is misleading. If the person who has the fish says it is "yellow eyes" then I will tend to sway my opinion in his favor. If on the otherhand, the fish has red-orange or red-yellow eyes, then likely SpiloCF. With this fish I tend to agree with Mr. Hannibal....SpiloCF.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

well thanks for all the posts and help. i guess if it does turn out to be something else, ill have to wait until it gets bigger.

Oburi


----------

